# Would like to start t-shirt printing



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi everybody. I'm new here and new to t-shirt printing as well. Actually I have no experience at all, but would like to slowly start in this business. I'm thinking to start with vinyl heat press (I hope this is the right term) on t-shirts and caps, like the guy in this video does https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-xaKTliTUg
So the main question is which equipment to buy. I can't afford too expensive staff, at least not at the beginning , but still it should be good enough to do the job as it should. So I need a cutter like roland gx-24 (maybe something cheaper) and two presses, one flat one mug like I've seen on Sublimation Blanks, Sublimation Press & Printing Supplies in UK - Coralgraph.com
Can you please suggest, what would be the right tools for me to buy. Much thanks in advance.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Can please anyone give some info, thanks again.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Graphtech vinyl cutters work well and cost less. For heat presses, get some no name heat press used or on ebay just to get started. If you hustle, these things will pay for themselves and you can upgrade to quality presses if you're still in the game. 

Please search the forum thoroughly for more info.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks poker, I'll take a look at Graphtech cutters. But what regards heat presses, I have already read on this forum, that it is essential that a press has constant temperature over entire plate not just in the middle and that it also must have even distribution of press. I've read this http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t212896-2.html

So maybe coralgraph presses would be good, can you please suggest more precisely, thanks.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

First, there is no (to the best of my knowledge) such thing as a vinyl heat press. You do need a vinyl cutter and a heat press.

A Roland GX-20 is quite expensive to start with. I have a GCC Expert 24 LX which is about half the price and I love it. True, the Roland is a much better cutter but the GCC does the job.

I'm not sure if you can use vinyl on mugs? I think that's sublimation. Maybe someone can clarify or correct me...

I started with an inexpensive (under $300) 15 x 15 heat press off of eBay. The brand name is Seiki or SunIE. I later upgraded to a bigger swing press; I still use the 15 x 15 from time to time and it has paid for itself many times over.

I also just bought a cap press off e-bay (Hat Ball Cap Heat Transfer Press Sublimation Machine | eBay) for under $150.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Forget about the mug press and sublimation. It is too expensive unless you develop the market for it. Get a cutter and a 15 inch or even a smaller heat press. With the cutter you can do shirts, banners, signs, window graphics, etc.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks, I have already replied to the first post, but it looks like moderator has not approved it yet... Ok, so is 24" cutter enough for printing t-shirts, or should I get bigger one? Besides how much pressure (800g or more) must the blade have? How deep must is be able to cut (1,2mm)? I plan to start with t-shirts and caps, adding a mug press was my mistake. But I've read that the press must have equal temperature distribution on entire plate and also even pressure distribution, how can I now I get such one? I'm currently looking at Clam T-shirt Heat Press
Is this a good one? Thanks again.
http://www.ukcutter.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=40_46&product_id=60


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

If you are buying any of the brand name heat presses, you're likely going to be fine, and if there is an issue, you'll have plenty of support available to solve the problem.

If you buy the cheapie heat press (I did, eBay special), no one can tell you for sure if you'll get a good one or not. Maybe I got lucky. I paid about $389 for a swing away with a 12x15" platen, two plate platens, a mug press, travel mug press, and a cap press. 

Within 2 weeks, i had to replace the platen, but I had purchased through US distributor and they sent me a replacement platen in 2 days.

My press is now 2 years old and seems to be fine. I do dye sublimation on it and seem to get very even coverage.

If you buy used, locally, you should be able to try out the press to see how the heat coverage is. Used is a great way to go, because of lower cost, the fact that it was probably just taken out of service and a proven model, and you can test it out.

Hope this helps.

Good Luck.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

STPG Press said:


> If you are buying any of the brand name heat presses, you're likely going to be fine, and if there is an issue, you'll have plenty of support available to solve the problem.
> Good Luck.


Thanks mate, but I don't agree with you on this one. If I buy a crappy press, no support will be able to do anything about it. Yes I would go for a new one. Can you please suggest one that is available in EU (I would avoid importing from US or China), price range 200-400€. Thanks again.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok, so far I've chosen these three, please tell what do you think, what are your experiences, much thanks.

Liyu SC631E 630mm with Optical Eye

HIGH PRESSURE Japanese Model Heat Press - 6 heating pipes

Cap Heat Press


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Uff no one? Can you at least tell me if I need "optical eye" on cutter. As I've read it is useful for contour cutting, but don't know what is that exactly. Why does cutter need to read information from paper/vinyl, can't it cut contours without it? Please elaborate this a bit, much thanks.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

flikofloko said:


> Uff no one? Can you at least tell me if I need "optical eye" on cutter. As I've read it is useful for contour cutting, but don't know what is that exactly. Why does cutter need to read information from paper/vinyl, can't it cut contours without it? Please elaborate this a bit, much thanks.


Contour cutting is used if you print out an image and need to cut around the outline. The image is printed with registration marks, and when this is fed into the cutter, the optical eye reads the registration marks and knows exactly where to 'contour cut' the image. An optical eye is not required if you are cutting vinyl, as the cutter follows the vector lines you have drawn. Hope this makes sense. If not, just look for contour cutting on YouTube...


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Fliko, I do like the Graphtec cutter, but it's more than that; it's the right combination of software, vinyl, cutter, heat press and MARKETING that will make you successful.

There are live online demonstrations going on all the time, maybe the first step is to find one and take a close look at the process and ask your questions then.

Barring that I'd recommend your cutter size to be 15" - plenty big enough for shirt designs and the smaller ones are mostly for crafters, and that you look at using good vinyl like FDC rather than cheap as it will save you in the long run and a good quality heat press like a GeoKnight. 




flikofloko said:


> Hi everybody. I'm new here and new to t-shirt printing as well. Actually I have no experience at all, but would like to slowly start in this business. I'm thinking to start with vinyl heat press (I hope this is the right term) on t-shirts and caps, like the guy in this video does https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-xaKTliTUg
> So the main question is which equipment to buy. I can't afford too expensive staff, at least not at the beginning , but still it should be good enough to do the job as it should. So I need a cutter like roland gx-24 (maybe something cheaper) and two presses, one flat one mug like I've seen on Sublimation Blanks, Sublimation Press & Printing Supplies in UK - Coralgraph.com
> Can you please suggest, what would be the right tools for me to buy. Much thanks in advance.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

most people on here work at a shop or there own shop or home. So your answers will get answered but u have to wait till we have time.

Someone said graphtec are cheaper and thats not true. I paid about $2100 for mines. 

Now there is a lot to just making a tshirt. Software,designs material. Do a lot of reasearch b4 u invest


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

MAXDesign said:


> Contour cutting is used if you print out an image and need to cut around the outline. The image is printed with registration marks, and when this is fed into the cutter, the optical eye reads the registration marks and knows exactly where to 'contour cut' the image. An optical eye is not required if you are cutting vinyl, as the cutter follows the vector lines you have drawn. Hope this makes sense. If not, just look for contour cutting on YouTube...


Ok thanks, I got it. So you need optical eye when when you do the print to transfer paper and then put this transfer paper into cutter to get the contours cutted.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

ColDesiMark said:


> Hey Fliko, I do like the Graphtec cutter, but it's more than that; it's the right combination of software, vinyl, cutter, heat press and MARKETING that will make you successful.
> 
> There are live online demonstrations going on all the time, maybe the first step is to find one and take a close look at the process and ask your questions then.
> 
> Barring that I'd recommend your cutter size to be 15" - plenty big enough for shirt designs and the smaller ones are mostly for crafters, and that you look at using good vinyl like FDC rather than cheap as it will save you in the long run and a good quality heat press like a GeoKnight.


Thanks the Liyu ploter I'm currently interested Liyu SC631E 630mm with Optical Eye has 24" cut capability, this should be enough for t-shirt prinintg, or am I wrong?


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

djque said:


> most people on here work at a shop or there own shop or home. So your answers will get answered but u have to wait till we have time.
> 
> Someone said graphtec are cheaper and thats not true. I paid about $2100 for mines.
> 
> Now there is a lot to just making a tshirt. Software,designs material. Do a lot of reasearch b4 u invest


Ok thanks, does enyone have an Liyu cutter? If yes, which model and how are you satisfied with it? Thanks again.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

I've never even HEARD of Liyu, but 24" is more than enough for garments. Normally, 15" is fine. 




flikofloko said:


> Thanks the Liyu ploter I'm currently interested Liyu SC631E 630mm with Optical Eye has 24" cut capability, this should be enough for t-shirt prinintg, or am I wrong?


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Can you please tell me how much temperature should a press reach (when used for vinyl transfer to garment). Is 250 C enough, or should I better go for one with 300 C? Much thanks.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

flikofloko said:


> Can you please tell me how much temperature should a press reach (when used for vinyl transfer to garment). Is 250 C enough, or should I better go for one with 300 C? Much thanks.


250C or 480F would be sufficient for most anything you do, but if you have other things or processes you are pressing, you should check the manufacturers/distributors recommended settings for every single thing you are currently pressing or likely to start pressing.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

STPG Press said:


> 250C or 480F would be sufficient for most anything you do, but if you have other things or processes you are pressing, you should check the manufacturers/distributors recommended settings for every single thing you are currently pressing or likely to start pressing.


Ok thanks, so 250 C should suffice for any vinyl tranfer, right?
What are other types of transfers that require more temperature? Can you please name a few? Thanks.


----------



## flikofloko (Sep 19, 2015)

Does maybe anyone have this press machine 38 x 38cm HOCH Druck HALB-AUTO Heiz Druck Maschine HP3804C T-shirt Druck | eBay

and can tell me how it works, much thanks


----------

